# Strap options for Blue Orient Bambino v3?



## kplam

For those of you with the new Orient Bambino v3 in blue, what type of straps do you think work for this watch? I'm currently trying this honey brown smooth leather strap from deBeer.

I got 20mm for the Bambino's uncommon 21mm lug width, but the buckle half of the strap seems to be 19mm. I'm currently contacting customer service about the mismatch. But this got me curious as to what you guys feel goes with this watch?










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuromancer

Hi there,

I still haven't actually bought the blue Bambino V3 but I've been considering it for weeks now. A "light" brown like you got there is exactly what I was picturing it with as well!
It's just a great combination I think.


----------



## kplam

I'm on the fence about it right now. In some light, it looks great and exactly what I want. In different light, it can feel a bit off to me.

It was difficult finding straps like this. Honey/tan brown, smooth leather with low contrast stitching, and tapering width. There just didn't seem to be many choices available out there.


----------



## Lcoopie

I understand if the lug size is 21 you should order 22 according to natostrapsco.com


----------



## kplam

Lcoopie said:


> I understand if the lug size is 21 you should order 22 according to natostrapsco.com


I have some spare 22mm straps and tried fitting them and they were really tight. Unfortunately, 21mm is such an odd size.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Even if they're harder to find, IMO you really need a 21mm strap. That gap would drive me crazy. Etsy has a fair share of handmade 21mm straps.


----------



## solchitlins

I have a v1 bambino, 22 mm straps work fine. You know how small 1mm is right?


----------



## cabfrank

These are killer watches. I've been resisting thus far, but my resolve is weakening by the day.


----------



## kplam

cabfrank said:


> These are killer watches. I've been resisting thus far, but my resolve is weakening by the day.


Don't resist! They're so affordable and if you don't like it's pretty easy to flip it back out. 

I can live with 20mm plus taper down to 18mm. It makes the watch feel a bit smaller. I felt a 22mm strap was a bit thick for a "dress" style watch.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

No doubt you are absolutely correct. Still, tis the season for spending too much money, and I should flip something first, or trade. Anybody have the hots for a Seiko Recraft?


----------



## solchitlins

I like Di-Modell straps
Go with a blue or black leather or maybe get exotic and go with a lizard or ostrich strap. 
That's what I would do.


----------



## spacemanvt

where do you get those? I just got a blue bambino... I was also think about getting veg tanned natural leather one... will wear awesome!


----------



## kplam

spacemanvt said:


> where do you get those? I just got a blue bambino... I was also think about getting veg tanned natural leather one... will wear awesome!


I got my strap from Holben's Fine Watch Straps. Highly recommend, great customer service.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elho

I would like to see some more examples of a blue bambino with alternative straps! Post some pics friends!


----------



## norsairius

My first Bambino V3 was on a dark brown strap:








But then I sold it... And I regretted it, so I bought another and I've put it on a light brown strap:
















I think brown in general goes really well with the blue.

The dark brown strap was a cheap ~$10 iStrap from Amazon, but it was actually really good for the price.

The light brown strap came from Germany via a seller on the 'Bay called bob_watch_bands. If you go to their store, you can filter by size and there's actually a decent number of 21mm straps. It's a really nice leather strap! It's also noticeably shorter than the OEM leather strap though, so if you have larger wrists, make sure the measurements will work for you. I have small wrists (~6.5") so I wasn't too worried.

Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## gerrit75

norsairius said:


> My first Bambino V3 was on a dark brown strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I sold it... And I regretted it, so I bought another and I've put it on a light brown strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think brown in general goes really well with the blue.
> 
> The dark brown strap was a cheap ~$10 iStrap from Amazon, but it was actually really good for the price.
> 
> The light brown strap came from Germany via a seller on the 'Bay called bob_watch_bands. If you go to their store, you can filter by size and there's actually a decent number of 21mm straps. It's a really nice leather strap! It's also noticeably shorter than the OEM leather strap though, so if you have larger wrists, make sure the measurements will work for you. I have small wrists (~6.5") so I wasn't too worried.
> 
> Posted via Tapatalk


That combination looks very nice!!!


----------



## Elho

Brown suits the watch very wel! I've also purchased a lightbrown strap from ebay, i'll post some pics when fitted  


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin

Man. I've fought the desire for a while, but that combo looks amazing! Its a brilliant homage to the old Omega Seamaster Deville, I just have a hard time with the 40.5mm size. I may cave though, those photos are beautiful.


----------



## norsairius

gerrit75 said:


> That combination looks very nice!!!


Thanks!



StogieNinja said:


> Man. I've fought the desire for a while, but that combo looks amazing! Its a brilliant homage to the old Omega Seamaster Deville, I just have a hard time with the 40.5mm size. I may cave though, those photos are beautiful.


I personally wouldn't worry about the size too much. If anything, I think having the large domed crystal is kinda neat! You do have to be extra careful to not bump in to anything with it though. I have pretty small wrists and it looks fine to me! The pictures actually make it look worse than it is, at least for my wrists. Thanks for the complement on the pics (assuming you're talking about mine, haha)! The combo truly looks a lot nicer in person, so it can only get better.


----------



## kplam

Switched up from my honey tan leather strap to this blue Perlon. Used a 22mm Perlon from Watch Bandits. However, I think 20mm would have worked because the material seems to spread out. This 22mm is overhanging the lugs a tiny bit.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elho

kplam said:


> Switched up from my honey tan leather strap to this blue Perlon. Used a 22mm Perlon from Watch Bandits. However, I think 20mm would have worked because the material seems to spread out. This 22mm is overhanging the lugs a tiny bitn
> 
> View attachment 6672138
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Wow, great idea for upcoming spring and summer!!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

I'm not sure what other colour Perlon straps would work for the blue-face Bambino? Seems more challenging than I first thought.


----------



## psykon99

That looks great. In hindsight, would you have preferred the 20mm?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

I'd like to try a 20mm, but I can't say for sure if it'll look better. I suspect the Perlon strap "expands" around the lugs because the 22mm I'm using measured 23mm in width and the Perlon strap is expanding out of the Bambino's 21mm lug width. I wonder if using a 20mm will fill out the 21mm gap. Can anyone else confirm? I don't have any 20mm Perlon straps to try.



psykon99 said:


> That looks great. In hindsight, would you have preferred the 20mm?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

Is the alligator pattern strap this one here?

Bob Alligator Style Watch Band Strap for IWC Light Brown 21 mm New | eBay



norsairius said:


> I think brown in general goes really well with the blue.
> 
> The dark brown strap was a cheap ~$10 iStrap from Amazon, but it was actually really good for the price.
> 
> The light brown strap came from Germany via a seller on the 'Bay called bob_watch_bands. If you go to their store, you can filter by size and there's actually a decent number of 21mm straps. It's a really nice leather strap! It's also noticeably shorter than the OEM leather strap though, so if you have larger wrists, make sure the measurements will work for you. I have small wrists (~6.5") so I wasn't too worried.
> 
> Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius

kplam said:


> Is the alligator pattern strap this one here?
> 
> Bob Alligator Style Watch Band Strap for IWC Light Brown 21 mm New | eBay


Yep, that's it!

The lighting in my pic is very different than the eBay pic, but the strap looks and feels great (after it gets broken in). It's a fairly thick strap compared to others I've used too.

Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

Yeah, I was a bit thrown off by the lighting also. That's great then, going to pick one up since it looks good. 


norsairius said:


> Yep, that's it!
> 
> The lighting in my pic is very different than the eBay pic, but the strap looks and feels great (after it gets broken in). It's a fairly thick strap compared to others I've used too.
> 
> Posted via Tapatalk


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius

kplam said:


> Yeah, I was a bit thrown off by the lighting also. That's great then, going to pick one up since it looks good.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I think you'll like it! If it helps, the strap's coloring looks much closer to the pic provided by the seller on eBay under more natural lighting. The pic I posted was on a windowsill with indirect light from the sun, but in the shade from the building I live in, so it appears "colder" and less saturated as a result.


----------



## spacemanvt

These are all great... Gonna have to get one

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elho

Really, really happy with my strap upgrade.









Bad light conditions. More pictures in broad daylight upon request.


----------



## kplam

Elho said:


> Really, really happy with my strap upgrade.
> 
> View attachment 7004274
> 
> 
> Bad light conditions. More pictures in broad daylight upon request.


Looks good! Would love to see pics in daylight to get a better idea of the color. What strap is that?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacemanvt

norsairius said:


> My first Bambino V3 was on a dark brown strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I sold it... And I regretted it, so I bought another and I've put it on a light brown strap:
> 
> I think brown in general goes really well with the blue.
> 
> The dark brown strap was a cheap ~$10 iStrap from Amazon, but it was actually really good for the price.
> 
> Posted via Tapatalk


can you link to the specific band?
is it 21mm?

thanks!


----------



## Elho

kplam said:


> Looks good! Would love to see pics in daylight to get a better idea of the color. What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


It's the Brown 21mm strap from seller 'SecTime' on ebay. I'm quite pleased with the quality. It mentions 'Echt Leder' which is dutch for 'Genuine leather' on the back.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Kaischi

I think these are all very tasteful options. I especially like the burgundy brown one. 

I have no pic, but I wonder what the dark blue dial looks like with a mesh - too flashy?


----------



## kplam

Wow, that looks really good! Nice color. Thanks for sharing.

It's this one right? Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band Twister Mens Stainless Steel Buckle | eBay



Elho said:


> It's the Brown 21mm strap from seller 'SecTime' on ebay. I'm quite pleased with the quality. It mentions 'Echt Leder' which is dutch for 'Genuine leather' on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Elho

Yes but without the white stitches (http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Genuine-Leat...Buckle-/301043030639?var=&hash=item8bc717e77f)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius

spacemanvt said:


> can you link to the specific band?
> is it 21mm?
> 
> thanks!


Dark brown strap: iStrap 21mm Replacement Calf Leather Strap Crocodile Grain Watch Band Accessories - Brown https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QBTNL96/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_on0Uwb6RTJVQM
It's cheap, but it was still pretty good (to me, at least, though I didn't wear it for too long)!

Light brown strap: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/301854326483

I think they both look great! The light brown strap is noticeably thicker though, if that matters and is also a bit shorter than the dark brown one, so check the specs on them on their product pages just in case if you're worried about the strap length.

Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## boozedancing

Hey there! 

First of all, I've been reading these forums off and on for a couple of years now. You guys really know your stuff and give some great advice. Thanks to all of you, I am the proud owner of a Seiko Orange Monster and recently bought a blue Bambino. I've had it for a week and am really impressed with it. It's been super accurate right out of the box and it's really comfortable to wear. My only complaint is the stock strap. 

It's comfortable and looks nice with my work clothes, but I don't think it complements the blue face all that well so I went the Milanese route. 

I bought a 20mm Vollmer strap from Long Island Watch. I think it's a great combo. Super cozy strap that gives the watch some versatility. My only complaint is that1mm gap. Not a deal breaker, but just a touch annoying. But I knew going in, so no biggie. 

Thanks for reading. Keep up the great work!

Cheers!
G-LO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrappedUp

I second the strap suggestion from 'SecTime', but I bought mine direct from their website as I live in UK.
Prior to it arriving, I was sceptical as to the quality I would be getting due to the price, but the leather is supple and the lining is soft and very comfortable.
I've had it on my Orient for 9 months and it has held up well (worn ~2 days a week). The creasing in the leather has become slightly more prominent, but for me, this adds to the character.

Sits perfectly between the 21mm lugs (as it should do!) and accepts the Orient buckle as well.

Here's mine ...


----------



## no-fi

Anyone have any of these Sectime bad boys on their black v3? Still searching for the perfect strap for my Bambino, sigh...


----------



## Colderamstel

StrappedUp said:


> I second the strap suggestion from 'SecTime', but I bought mine direct from their website as I live in UK.
> Prior to it arriving, I was sceptical as to the quality I would be getting due to the price, but the leather is supple and the lining is soft and very comfortable.
> I've had it on my Orient for 9 months and it has held up well (worn ~2 days a week). The creasing in the leather has become slightly more prominent, but for me, this adds to the character.
> 
> Sits perfectly between the 21mm lugs (as it should do!) and accepts the Orient buckle as well.
> 
> Here's mine ...
> View attachment 7074018
> 
> View attachment 7074122


I bought mine after seeing your earlier pictures of the strap and put it on my Gray V3 Bambino, this strap is really pretty amazing, really works with the watch!


----------



## Colderamstel

no-fi said:


> Anyone have any of these Sectime bad boys on their black v3? Still searching for the perfect strap for my Bambino, sigh...


I can get you to grey, your imagination will have to do the rest...









sectime strap on grey


----------



## no-fi

lbovill said:


> I can get you to grey, your imagination will have to do the rest...


Thanks, that looks great! It's almost exactly what I'm after.

Finding the right strap for my Bambino has been a colossal mission. I spent hours searching fruitlessly.

I finally pulled the trigger on a 21mm strap from an eBay seller in China. The quality was alright, but the colour wasn't quite what I was after. To make matters worse, I had to add an extra hole to the strap, and completely botched it up. Good thing I didn't pay too much.

So I resigned myself to getting a 22mm strap and squeezing it on. But it didn't feel right.

Then I stumbled upon this thread and wow, the Sectime ticks so many boxes. Thanks to everyone for sharing!

The colour may be slightly too light for me, but I can always darken it with a little olive oil. I'll post pics with my black v3 when it arrives.


----------



## Colderamstel

They have a bunch of different colors what sold me on this particular color was the "textured" appearance of the smooth leather surface. It is better looking in person than on photos, and comes in 21mm. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## no-fi

lbovill said:


> They have a bunch of different colors what sold me on this particular color was the "textured" appearance of the smooth leather surface. It is better looking in person than on photos, and comes in 21mm. Good luck with whatever you decide.


I think it's that textured look that sold me, too. And your pic, of course! I just bought one - can't really go wrong for US$17 including shipping. Looking forward to strapping it on soon.


----------



## Colderamstel

no-fi said:


> I think it's that textured look that sold me, too. And your pic, of course! I just bought one - can't really go wrong for US$17 including shipping. Looking forward to strapping it on soon.


That's pretty much how I felt too, it was worth the $17 bucks to just try it out.


----------



## kplam

On Norsairius' recommendation, eBay Bob Watch Bands








On RIOS 1931, Buffalo leather Colorado strap, cognac colour


----------



## Alden

Well thanks to the pictures in this thread I have now put a medium brown alligator strap on mine. I thought I liked it with the stock black, but, well, hard to admit it... I was wrong. 

And, I switched it with a white faced watch that I also think looks better with the black, so WIN-WIN!


----------



## manuelmoran

Blue on blue what do you think?


----------



## manuelmoran

manuelmoran said:


> Blue on blue what do you think?


Can't understand what happened ti the picture


----------



## manuelmoran

Here it goes


----------



## LikeClockWork

seems pretty versatile...any blue black or grey nato....even a rubber strap would probably look nice


----------



## JayTea

I have a V3 Bambino in a gold tone and white dial and I was looking for a new strap. I ran into a problem between choosing a 22mm strap or getting a smaller 20mm, have you guys had luck fitting a 22mm?


----------



## Rob.DeLorne

Gorgeous! Really brings out the blue of the watch. Think it would go well with the green dial too?



StrappedUp said:


> I second the strap suggestion from 'SecTime', but I bought mine direct from their website as I live in UK.
> Prior to it arriving, I was sceptical as to the quality I would be getting due to the price, but the leather is supple and the lining is soft and very comfortable.
> I've had it on my Orient for 9 months and it has held up well (worn ~2 days a week). The creasing in the leather has become slightly more prominent, but for me, this adds to the character.
> 
> Sits perfectly between the 21mm lugs (as it should do!) and accepts the Orient buckle as well.
> 
> Here's mine ...
> View attachment 7074018
> 
> View attachment 7074122


----------

